# Asking For A Friend....



## JoeW (Jan 16, 2020)

Really.  I'm a Nikon shooter. I don't know Canon. 

I was shooting some photos for our church last night with my Nikon D4 and a AF-S Nikkor 28-70mm f2.8 lens.  One of the people I was shooting came up to me afterwards to say that in her work, she has to shoot a lot of official ceremony and portrait shots for an office in the Pentagon (frockings, retirement ceremonies, change of command--that sort of thing).  She has a Canon body (or rather her office does) and is interested in a comparable lens that is better suited for the kinds of stuff she has to shoot.  

Obviously, Tamron and Sigma would make similar lens.  But she's specifically interested in a similar Canon lens.  It doesn't need to be exactly those specs but the f2.8 would be critical and I gather she's shooting in some cases where speedlights/flash/strobes aren't an option, usually interiors, sometimes groups and otherwise 1-2 people in the frame.  So the 20-70mm (or something close to that 25-75mm, etc.) is the right focal range.

So....what would be a good full frame Canon lens in that aperture and focal length?  And thanks in advance for any recommendations.


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 16, 2020)

Get her to look at the nifty 50  there is a f1.8 and I think a f1.4
Canon do a nice range of primes, best have a look at the canon site then look up reviews
I don’t do portraits so my advice an knowledge is limited


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2020)

Canon 24-70mm f/2.8 L...even wider-angle than your 28 -70....


----------



## weepete (Jan 16, 2020)

...What Derrel said..

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...ses/ef/standard-zoom/ef-24-70mm-f-2-8l-ii-usm


----------



## JoeW (Jan 16, 2020)

weepete said:


> ...What Derrel said..
> 
> Canon U.S.A., Inc. | EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM


Derrel is god!  Thanks for the advice folks.


----------



## TWX (Jan 16, 2020)

JoeW said:


> So....what would be a good full frame Canon lens in that aperture and focal length?


Any idea what camera exactly?  I ask because of the sheer number of APS-C cameras in the wild versus full-frame, and there being good odds that her camera isn't actually full frame.


----------



## JoeW (Jan 16, 2020)

TWX said:


> JoeW said:
> 
> 
> > So....what would be a good full frame Canon lens in that aperture and focal length?
> ...


It is full-frame.  I don't know what model.  She and I had an extensive conversation about what she shoots and what I shoot.  I didn't ask what she currently has--I'm guessing it's probably a kit lens.  But she's clear about the difference between a crop body and full frame.  She shoots only for work and only with the gear that her command provides.  But they've got the budget (it's the US Dept. of Defense) to upgrade the lens if she makes the request and she's senior enough that she doesn't need to get a lot of approvals on this.


----------

